# Mission: Bomb a BOTL



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Target: (SECRET)
Reason: to help a BOTL out during hard times
Region: East coast

"gorilla base, this is gorilla one-two-alpha."
"go ahead, one-two-alpha."
"roger, we have acquired a target. intel suggests he's a fine BOTL that's in dire need of assistance, over."
"i see, one-two-alpha. sounds like an all out gorilla bombing mission, over."
"roger that, base. we have multiple sorties in the air at this time. be advised that i have already dropped my payload at grid 0304 1560 0006 5583 0219."
"one-two-alpha, what was that payload, over?"
"gorilla base, the target will be hit with a special 3-pronged bomblet, consisting of the flamables: Epicure #2, SLR PC, and Boli CJ, over."
"roger that, one-two-alpha, a deadly combo. head back to base, your mission is over."
"gorilla base, be advised, it will be a few days before we get some BDA (battle damage assessment) on the target, we have multiple sorties inbound and plan to blow away that BOTLs mailbox, over."
"i copy, will stand by for further updates."


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

This is going to be fun to watch!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Roger Wilco... Initial scouting mission out yesterday
Anticipated first contact..Fri-Sat.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

WTG, that is gonna be a very happy gorilla


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Roger that.

Additional munitions have been targeted to said coordinates.

Louie Lowland


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Roger Wilco... Initial scouting mission out yesterday
> Anticipated first contact..Fri-Sat.


Da Klugs must be the Special Ops guy here on this mission. in first, out last.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Pilot to bombardier,over
**^$ bombardier,over
over bombing site, incomming flack
site contact?
target area identified,over
Pilot to bombardier,over
bombardier? release payload
roger that,over
opening bombay doors,over
releasing 1,2,3,4,5
incomming 5, 50 to 54 ring
stealth honduran 4.5 to 7"
ass kickin deliverin Mo Fo Class
ordinance, damage accessment pending over,
Lets head home,
roger that...
returning to base...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

how can anyone take floydp seriously with that "golden shower champ" over his head?? :tg


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

IHT said:


> how can anyone take floydp seriously with that "golden shower champ" over his head?? :tg


Funny thing is I didn't even earn it... :r Anita got that before she signed on...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

floydp said:


> Funny thing is I didn't even earn it... :r Anita got that before she signed on...


Sure she did!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> how can anyone take floydp seriously with that "golden shower champ" over his head?? :tg


Hey, shatfield is bringing pictures when he tranfers out to SD. I'll mail you a copy...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> Target: (SECRET)
> Reason: to help a BOTL out during hard times
> Region: East coast
> 
> ...


"Gorilla Base"..."This is SSBN Stogie" over
"Birds in Flight....I repeat....Birds in flight"
"Time to target: 17hrs and counting"
"SSBN Stogie...over and out"


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I think somebody's going to be hurting soon. Nice going guys.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

my projectile will go out tomorrow....was waiting on a Cab that arrived today....over


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Bomber is back to base Mission Complete


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

oh god, someones in for a big suprise, hope they have insurance on their home and life insurance for their family when this one hits...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

This just In...it appears that citizens all over the eastern seaboard are  seeking cover. Strange flying objects have been spotted and seem to be converging on a single target. This reporter advises everyone to stay in doors and do not look directly at the blast once this strike hits ground zero. More on this story later...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG!! This is soooooo kewl!! I can't wait till all the bombs hit!! And I know who's getting hit..nanna nanna boo boo :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Is the the target we discussed yesterday wingman Floyd??!? If so I was unable to get a bomber off the runway today however it will be leaving tomorrow with additional ordnance. (three times more! :SM )


-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Is the the target we discussed yesterday wingman Floyd??!? If so I was unable to get a bomber off the runway today however it will be leaving tomorrow with additional ordnance. (three times more! :SM )
> 
> -Matt-


How did you know how much I sent? (Just taking a quick break from the worst movie ever made. - Horror I'll get you for this  )


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

HEHEHEEHHEEH!!!

Sorry Dave, but I warned ya, didn't I!?!?? :r 

I'm waiting to see the fallout from this massive campaign!! :u


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

You should put a nice name on to this bomb!
this will be cool.

Salud!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sounds like we might have some "straphangers" joining up for the BOTL cause. i've gotten a couple PMs about this, guys wanting to help out. don't know if they'll hop in the formation or not.

also, i'm just a brigade commander here. the HMFIC, or general, would be floydp.
lol... which would make mrs floydp the chief of his staff!!  :r


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

From the upper left hand corner .....


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man, that is some serious bombing.

I'll just read about the outcome, or maybe turn onthe Military Channel and watch the coverage!!

I'll also be looking for reports of outcome.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

IHT! PM Sent!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

This sounds like a blast ... literally. Just please leave enough of the eastern seaboard around so that I don't have to live on NJ Island.  

Let me know if I can still jump in to contribute. I hate to see anyone going through tough times without some smoky comfort.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

horrorview said:


> IHT! PM Sent!!


grid coordinates may be found via PMing the commanding general of this mission, floydp.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Florida based operatives have received orders and are targeting given coordinates. Dispatch of ordinance will occur on Mon 21 Mar 2005. Planned is a two fisted approach with the code name, Hey Biatch this fist is "SHOCK" and this one is "AWE".
Out


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

oh geeeeeesh.. I'm glad our bomb shelter is almost complete!! This target is WAYYYYY too close to not have any cover!! WTG guys!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Ordnance launch Confirmation! :gn 


-Matt-


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

missle launched.....should land there on Monday, grid coordinants are 03040370000134859504. Over


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

lol... which would make mrs floydp the chief of his staff!!  :r[/QUOTE]

:r Now I must say thats funny as hell................. :r
Gash dang I'm still laughing.......


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i dont' think she read that part, frank...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hell I didn't catch it until the second time I read it Greg.. She's at work now so if I can remember to nudge her to look at it again without actually showing her.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Update on our victim, I just got off the phone with the happiest Gorilla you'll ever want to see. He's gotten 5 bombs so far. He wants you all to know that he is just blown away by your generosity. His computer is fried and he has one ordered and he'll be back online(about a week) to thank everyone for being so great.. I tell you it sure made me feel good to hear his happiness. Thank you all for such kindness.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thats great Frank....he should be getting another on Monday


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BDA of my 3 pronged flamables:
_Your item was delivered at 12:56 pm on March 19, 2005_


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

You guys are awesome! I can't wait to see pics of the destruction and waste! I only wish i'd have been in on it. Sorry I missed out on this one! 

Who else can we hit!?!?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Secret Santa said:


> Roger that.
> 
> Additional munitions have been targeted to said coordinates.
> 
> Louie Lowland


-17 !!! What happened to your RG?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> -17 !!! What happened to your RG?


If you check out the thief page, you'll notice that santa was somebody's proxy to steal credits.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> If you check out the thief page, you'll notice that santa was somebody's proxy to steal credits.


MiamiE also deducted guage from me.

"Nobody appreciates negativity" was his comment.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bombs away!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Secret Santa said:


> MiamiE also deducted guage from me.
> 
> "Nobody appreciates negativity" was his comment.


He's got a point!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

0103 8555 7494 6153 8095

_____
rm


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I will be launching my strike tomorrow afternoon, as I needed to requisition some extra ammo from HQ. Now that you guys have softened up the target some, my lil' surgical strike will keep that BOTL under cover for at least a coupla more days! :gn


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

0103 8555 7494 0107 8599

Is the correct serial number of the ordance. Prior posting had a different target.


_____
rm


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

You entered 0103 8555 7494 0107 8599 


Your item was delivered at 12:46 pm on March 22, 2005


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

BOMB DEPLOYED at 09:00 HOURS:

TARGET..........CLASSIFIED
ORDNANCE......TASTY
ETA...............2-3 DAYS

CODE...... 0304 1560 0005 7125 4427

END TRANSMISSION​


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Someone is going to need a new humidor!!!

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark was talking to Arlin Liss at the Va Herf,he might have to talk to him again after what you guys have done to his mail box.. :r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

ordnance designation: 0103 8555 7494 8665 6826 

- Bombadier has lost the payload in cloud cover, and cannot confirm detonation. Strike commander - can you confirm target impact?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I still can't believe you guys. This is the same feeling I had when I was a kid back in the 60's at Christmas time. The bombs were falling like raindrops over here. Nothing I can say will convey how much your bombs were appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> lol... which would make mrs floydp the chief of his staff!!  :r


OMG!! First you talk about his golden shower champ (which he blames on me and it was me) and now I'm the chief of his staff!! :r :r When I first read it, it went right over my head (it didn't have to go far either). That's funny Greg!!

Honey, did you hear?? I'm the chief!! :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

talk about a blast from the past!! LOL.. this was a great bombing run!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

must be "eyes only"...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I need to update my sigint and humint resources.


----------

